# I Got New Tires !!



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

I just got new tires in getting ready for our trip to the Southern Eastern Rally (1500 miles round trip) and our longer trip to Michigan (3400 miles round trip) for Thanksgiving. We had Duros and when they came off they were all cracked and wore funny, even the guys at the tire place were amazed at how bad they were and to think I towed acrossed the state a few weeks ago and they were that bad. I'm glad I got new tires. So I put on a set of Good Year Marathons at a cost of $400.01


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats on the new tires. Keep em at 65psi cold, don't drive over 65mph, and be sure you don't exceed the max load limit of the tires and they will probably serve you well. Happy travels. PCM


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for the post on the new tires. I need to get mine and wondered what they might run.

Where are you heading in MI? Safe travel and fun everywhere you go!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Sounds like you should be good to go. Keep them properly inflated and if possible covered when not in use and they should last several years with no problems. The one thing I would recommend is to check the DOT serial number to see when they were made. The date code is the last 4 digits of the serial number and will tell you the week and year of manufacture. A little over 2 years ago I had to buy a new tire (Goodyear Marathon) while on a trip when one of the originals failed. It was a small town tire shop along the interstate and I didn't know it at the time but the "new" tire I bought was already over 3 years old. A few months ago on another trip that tire failed and that's when I found out that it was over 5 years old. I've since learned that tire age is one of the critical contributing factors to tire failures. If you got them as a set from a local dealer you should be in good shape but it's best to know for sure.

Have a safe and fun trip. I wish we could get out but kids sports are keeping us busy every weekend now through November.

Take Care,


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

nonny said:


> Thanks for the post on the new tires. I need to get mine and wondered what they might run.
> 
> Where are you heading in MI? Safe travel and fun everywhere you go!


We will be in the Muskegon/Grand Rapids area.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Cool. Either place is 45 minutes or less from me. Enjoy your trip and holiday!


----------

